# iPad/iPhone not syncing



## Marvin Gardens (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a Kindle and have installed the Kindle app on my iPhone and iPad.  I can open any book in my library from any device, but I no longer get that message about resuming where I left off on one of the others.

Any idea what might be wrong?


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm finding the same thing in the last few days, my Kindle app on my iPhone is not syncing with my Voyage.  I've had to do a manual sync each time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not the same thing exactly, but I just successfully synced the Kindle app on my iPhone with my Oasis (original version). I got the message about resum8ng where I left off on the other device, and synced to where I’d left off reading on my phone during lunch. I’m using iOS 11. Are y’all up to date on iOS?


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I think my syncing is working now, I probably need a few more days to be sure.  I'm still on the latest version of iOS 10.  I have a 5S and I'm a little nervous about updating, since my phone's at the bottom of the "supported" list for 11.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I was still having trouble syncing a book between my Voyage and my iPhone 5s on iOS 10 -- the iPhone wouldn't jump to the furthest page I was at on the Voyage.  I tried going to Amazon Manage Content and resetting the furthest page read, and was still having problems.  Finally I tried deleting the book off the iPhone and re-downloading it, and that seemed to do the trick.


----------

